# Carburetor Replacement for EX1000



## jwilliams3rd (Apr 12, 2021)

Looking to find a replacement carb for a Honda EX1000, a little old but suits my need well. Does anyone have a solid part number/engine model/aftermarket carb for this thing or am I out of luck? TIA


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Sometimes "EvilBay" is useful for items you can't find elsewhere. I've had good luck there with two carbs. Obviously, investigate sellers as much as you can.









Honda 16100-ZC0-015 OEM Carburetor for EX1000 | eBay


Honda 16100-ZC0-015 OEM Carburetor for EX1000 Generator.



www.ebay.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I make the carb number as 16100-ZC0-D32
BUT OTHERS WILL WORK


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Do you need to replace the entire carb, or does it just need a good cleaning?


----------



## eldoraso7 (2 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> I make the carb number as 16100-ZC0-D32 BUT OTHERS WILL WORK


 Will the 16100-ZC0-015 work in place of the D32? Thanks VERY much - [email protected]


----------

